# Chacos: Toe Loop or No Toe Loop?



## PattyNYCO

Ok...I've had it with my crappy river shoes and ready to make the step into a pair of Chaco's as all my river friends SWEAR by them. My posse and I had a big debate yesterday at the BV playpark: toe-loop or no toe-loop? Some folks say it doesn't matter in the least, others say it is manditory for good climbing / hiking / scouting etc...

(I am a kayaker but I am also about to push some serious rubber down the Grand Canyon this October) 

Let the opinions begin (please)!


----------



## g.soutiere

Personally I don't like toe loops. I live in my chacos all summer, hike backpack, scramble Boulder fields. I have never had an issue without a toe loop.


----------



## Gumbydamnit

Some people can't stand anything between their toes. I on the other hand prefer the toe loop, seems more secure. I talked my wife into the toe loop and she hates it. Guess I'm not always right.


----------



## Gremlin

I tried both and found the toe loop provides a lot more stability. It also binds up with grit and gets very tight if you don't routinely clean and "floss" them. Around camp I just don't use the toe strap and they are very comfortable.


----------



## blutzski

Toe loop.

My wife has hiked 14er in hers and hut to hut to hut trips in Europe with her Chacos with toe loops. When Germans with their uber boots say she can't hike in her Chacos she just laughs. 

That being said, I don't like my Chacos anymore now that they are made in China. The heel is too narrow on the new ones and the soles come unglued. Never had that problem with the Paonia made ones. I mainly wear my Chaco flip flops now.


----------



## JerkmyBait

I don't like the toe loop, but if you get a pair with a toe loop and decide you don't like it just don't use it and they will still work fine.


----------



## PattyNYCO

I am told (and their website says) made in Rockford, Michigan? I would not buy if made in China.


----------



## Gremlin

Very clever of them to claim, "Made in the USA" on their Home page under the heading of "MyChacos". Realize that these are ONLY the custom ordered ones you pay extra for through their website and NOT the ones sold be dealers. Those are made in China.


----------



## PattyNYCO

Custom Chaco's are what I prefer. Just can't decide between the toe loop...


----------



## Favre

My vote is for no toe loop.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

I've never liked the toe loop, hiking, rafting, kayaking - I never miss having a toe loop.


----------



## SummitSurfer

No toe loop so you can wear socks and your Chacoes in winter!


----------



## heytat

My vote is for toe loop............but why does my vote matter?


----------



## huck_finn

I vote toe loop. With that said I would not try the new sole out because of the new plastic heel piece horrible design idea.


----------



## ID Surfer

Toe loop or toe noose, whatever you want to call it, I hate it. My vote, no noose!


----------



## rwhyman

I have both kinds and 99% of the time, I wear the ones without the loop. And I wear Chacos every day. When it gets cold, I just wear them with smart wools.


----------



## tanderson

I vote NO on Chacos! If you want a *heavy and uncomfortable* sandal that takes forever and ever and ever and ever and ever to break in, buy Chacos. If you want to enjoy a light weight sandal that *doesn'*t feel like you are strapping a combat boot to your foot, buy Teva. Hell, I'd rather paddle with a leather Birkenstock before I would strap lead like Chacos to my foot. I have had my Chacos for 4 yearsand they still have that foreign feeling when I put them on. Sure, I'm only a weekend warrior, but for hecks sake, when are these sandals gonna feel good. 

Yes, I know that they last forever unlike other sandals, but so do cowboy boots, military boots, and the sort. 

Similair to you, all my friends ranted and raved, yet I'm still not convinced.
Ask yourself if comfort is more important than long lasting durability. Also, if you're a weekend warrior, any sandal will go the distance.


----------



## wide eye

so Blutzski.....does that mean that the Chaco flip flops are still made in the USA?


----------



## DoubleYouEss

Chaco flips are also made in China, that was the first piece they outsourced overseas.

Also the UpDraft has the weird plastic heel counter, the regular Z series still have the strap.


----------



## Mothra

I like the toe loop.

My Chacos are better than your Chacos. I'll bet my Chacos can beat up your Chacos.


----------



## Badazws6

toe strap.


----------



## MT4Runner

My posse has had this debate and come down on the side of 














Keens.

Toe cup FTMFW!! 8)


----------



## boldtwatermann

Toe loop. Less foot slip, much better for swimming and hiking. I guided commercially for 8 years all over California rocking the Chaco with the toe loop.


----------



## watermonkey

Get both. BTW, only saturn owners wear socks with their Chacos.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

tanderson said:


> I vote NO on Chacos! If you want a *heavy and uncomfortable* sandal that takes forever and ever and ever and ever and ever to break in, buy Chacos. If you want to enjoy a light weight sandal that *doesn'*t feel like you are strapping a combat boot to your foot, buy Teva. Hell, I'd rather paddle with a leather Birkenstock before I would strap lead like Chacos to my foot. I have had my Chacos for 4 yearsand they still have that foreign feeling when I put them on. Sure, I'm only a weekend warrior, but for hecks sake, when are these sandals gonna feel good.
> 
> Yes, I know that they last forever unlike other sandals, but so do cowboy boots, military boots, and the sort.
> 
> Similair to you, all my friends ranted and raved, yet I'm still not convinced.
> Ask yourself if comfort is more important than long lasting durability. Also, if you're a weekend warrior, any sandal will go the distance.


I would NEVER recommend Teva's to someone who wants to go rafting, have you ever swam out of your boat wearing Teva's? I have - and the strap system does not keep the toe end of the shoe on your foot so you end up swimming with half of your shoe flapping in the current. This is really not so fun if you're trying to make a quick escape from the rocky banks of the river with your shoes half on and half off


----------



## g.soutiere

Socks with sandals is a retarded look. If you want to wear sandals in the snow than man up and leave the socks at home.


----------



## rwhyman

tanderson said:


> I vote NO on Chacos! If you want a *heavy and uncomfortable* sandal that takes forever and ever and ever and ever and ever to break in, buy Chacos. If you want to enjoy a light weight sandal that *doesn'*t feel like you are strapping a combat boot to your foot, buy Teva. Hell, I'd rather paddle with a leather Birkenstock before I would strap lead like Chacos to my foot. I have had my Chacos for 4 yearsand they still have that foreign feeling when I put them on. Sure, I'm only a weekend warrior, but for hecks sake, when are these sandals gonna feel good.
> 
> Yes, I know that they last forever unlike other sandals, but so do cowboy boots, military boots, and the sort.
> 
> Similair to you, all my friends ranted and raved, yet I'm still not convinced.
> Ask yourself if comfort is more important than long lasting durability. Also, if you're a weekend warrior, any sandal will go the distance.



Chacos are no different than any other shoe/sandal. They fit a lot of peoples feet well, but not every foot in the world. If they don't fit well, don't wear them. While they are a bad fit for you, that doesn't make them bad for everyone. And just because they are good for me, doesn't mean they are good for you. I could put on a new pair (at least the one that I have that were all made before the move to China) and go on a long hike. That's great for me, but it doesn't mean that everyone should be able do it. They just happen to fit me well. Go into any shoe store and try on a bunch of shoes/sandals. Some will feel good, some not so much. Buy what works for you, not what everyone says is the best.
Thankfully, I have several pairs of different styles of Chacos that were all made in Paonia. I guess when they wear out, I will just buy the custom models and pay the big bucks.


----------



## yak1

I've been in toe loop chacos since they were geko's. Currently I have been wearing my toe loop chacos for 28 months every day straight. However my feet and tan lines are totally broken into the the toe loop chacos. My wife can't stand them. It's a personal choice but I've hike in Death Valley, portaged and scouted numerous Class V rivers, mucked through swamps, snow, sand, dirt, been down the Grand about 12 times in them, pounded down miles of asphalt and concrete and would choose nothing else. Buy a pair and plan on getting blisters no matter which ones you get till your feet get broken in. Also learn how to adjust and clean out the straps and they will give you a lot more comfortable and longer wear.


----------



## yak1

PS you can send your old worn out chacos in and have them rebuilt. Kind of like the bionic guy


----------



## laterwagged

I have ones with the toe loop, It is uncomfortable but works as advertised to help keep the shoe stable. I often don't use the toe loop (pull the straps tight and the toe loop becomes minimized). I also have to agree that after owning these for a couple of years, they are still not comfortable. They give me blisters even after many many wears in varying conditions.

If you think sandles with Neoprene socks are for Saturn owners, you haven't paddled the Metolius River in Oregon...the entire river emerges from an underground spring and is VERY cold year round.

RE: Teva - I have to agree with previous posters talking about losing the "toe strap" in a swim. This has happened to me several times, it is annoying in Class II-III and dangerous in Class IV and above. After years of private rafting I took some guide courses and they told me not to wear Tevas, I didn't listen and took a nasty swim on the West Fork of the Hood river. When I got back in the raft, my Tevas were only attached by one ankle strap each. I also tore ligaments in my ankle (no idea if that is related to the shoe though).


----------



## craven_morhead

No toe loop if you're biking with them. Too much pressure on the web between your toes.


----------



## mcfarrel

SummitSurfer said:


> No toe loop so you can wear socks and your Chacoes in winter!


If u get the ones without the toe you can wear neoprene sock similar to the feet in a pair of waders


----------



## evantech

Toe loop is the way to go. The key is to keep the top strap loose when you aren't doing anything hard core, then when you hop in the boat/raft or start hiking, you tighten 'em down and off you go. 

Flossing every now and again is highly encouraged to keep sand and dirt out. Makes it easier to adjust


----------



## jones boater

*Toe Loop vs No Toe Loop*

I have both. I hike in both and I don't find the toe loop necessary. In fact, sand and dirt often get jammed in there and rub on my toes. I also wear my chacos without the toe loop with socks when it's cold. More comfortable than just standing on the toe loop. I vote not toe loop.


----------



## leesonka

I have had both, and prefer no toe loop. Also, if you have not been down the Grand before you will learn quickly that you need to take great care of your feet and hands. My chacos were bothersome on the Grand from sand constantly rubbing between the straps. I was much more comfortable with tennis shoes. Around town and casual hikes I like my chacos.


----------



## PattyNYCO

I thought you might all like to know the verdict....lovin' the toe loop...


----------



## laterwagged

BURN THE WITCH!

I kid...I kid.


----------



## Gremlin

lovin' it too...


----------



## watermonkey

Chacos without a toe loop is kind of like having sex with your cousin. It's fun, but something about it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Gremlin

watermonkey said:


> Chacos without a toe loop is kind of like having sex with your cousin. It's fun, but something about it just doesn't feel right.


WOW! Can't say I have experience with Chaco's without a toe loop!


----------



## beetle

*Chacos, either way*

I have a pair of chacos that have the toe loop and that were given to me via the owner when they were in Paonia. I cant speak for the new ones that may or not be made in China, but the ones I have rock. they have only just now finally lost their sole bottoms, which I plan on getting them to resole. 

Now for the toe loop, hey you guys and gals can RUN THEM EITHER WAY if you have a pair that has the toe loop. I have hiked in some stupid narly terrain in these that I should not have been in with sandals, but still oved the stability. Yes they are not has solid as a "real shoe" or hiking boot, but surprisingly close to a decent trail shoe in laterial support IF YOU USE the toe strap. I have found that this is even more true when your feet are sweating and are on uneven side to side terrain. Your toe is the strongest digit on the foot, go figure. If you anchor that, then you will have more support.

However I usually dont wear the toe strap now for the most part if I am just doing easy hiking or walking. Because you dont need it. However when the going gets tough, it comes in handy big time. I have tested it time and time again because I had this same thing running thru my head as well. Bottom line for me at least, toe straps are nice option to have. When you dont want it, simply fold it down and you stand on it. You will get used to that in about 5 mins. Great shoe! Great option! My next pair will without a doubt have a toe strap for those times when I need it.


----------



## 2tomcat2

I have a pair of Chacos (no toe loop, just too dated!) that I've boated with and hiked in the Canyon on 3 trips, had the sucky mud of the San Juan and the Green try to take them off my feet...you might consider having 5.10 soles put on, by an excellent shoe/boot shop (Perry's in Boulder). Keen's Whisper sandals also have great traction, anatomical foot stablizers, quick drying time, etc.


----------

